# Java Fern trouble :(



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi.. So my Java fern has looked like this for a while now 

Most of the leaves look a little curled up and have black spots on them...

Have got the CO2 going, Dosing Dry ferts - Iron, Trace, KH2SO4, MgSO4

Haven;t dosed Nitrate yet though.. could that be the problem. It's also directly under one of the MH


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Definitely move it to more shaded area in tank. Could be nitrate deficiency.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

You need to be dosing more macros: KH2PO4, KNO3. Mine get like that if i forget to dose while using co2


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice... more Macros it is!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's normal for Java to have black spots on the backs of it's leaves. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Scrupie (Jul 9, 2006)

One thing I learned from my current mess up is we somtimes run our tanks out of Calcium and Magnesium, Mine look worse than yours but I noticed your Amazon looks ok. All my Trumpet snails turned white so CA & MG are just now being added. City changed water comp here and never realized that PH is 7. used to be 7.4


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well those would have more to do with hardness (gh and kh) but yes, good point.


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> It's normal for Java to have black spots on the backs of it's leaves. Is that what you are talking about?


Not really.. there are black spots on the top of the leaf as well along the sides...


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Scrupie said:


> One thing I learned from my current mess up is we somtimes run our tanks out of Calcium and Magnesium, Mine look worse than yours but I noticed your Amazon looks ok. All my Trumpet snails turned white so CA & MG are just now being added. City changed water comp here and never realized that PH is 7. used to be 7.4


hmmm.. dont think its Ca, the tap water PH is 8.2 where i am and i do get calcim deposits on taps etc.

The other plant you see is an ECCHINODORUS CORDIFOLIUS - Marble Queen. The leaves on that were getting these giant brown patches and then eventually the leaf would die. That has reduced now that i've increased CO2 and added Macros.

Noticed one more plant.. not sure of the name.. heres an old pic










Its been about a month and it hasn't grown much and its leaves are looking 'crinkly'


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I think that's hygrophila sp. But I'm not very experienced with plant ID so I'm 80% sure I'm wrong. Anyways, I've got the same problem in my plants. I ID-d it as a Boron deficiency due to the high Ca levels in my tap water (20-30ppm) and also the high Mg levels (2-4ppm).


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> I think that's hygrophila sp. But I'm not very experienced with plant ID so I'm 80% sure I'm wrong. Anyways, I've got the same problem in my plants. I ID-d it as a Boron deficiency due to the high Ca levels in my tap water (20-30ppm) and also the high Mg levels (2-4ppm).


Just did some more research.. i think it might be Potassium Deficiency.. Dosed K2SO4 today.. so lets see


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

My Java Ferns sometimes get black spots on them from time to time. Keep dosing comprehensive ferts.


----------



## paperfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Gordonrichards said:


> My Java Ferns sometimes get black spots on them from time to time. Keep dosing comprehensive ferts.


Thanks.. Have moved it to a lower light area and increase ferts for a week.

I think its looking better


----------

